# An "edgy" up-do ??



## MusicNMakeup (May 27, 2008)

I go to this awesome hairstylist and color guy where I live. He's very popular and since I work with rock bands...he does most of their hairstyles. That's how I heard about him.

He's pricey, but it's worth it because the only thing I really spend $ on is my hair. I go to him about 2 times a year because the cut lasts and grows out really well and the color, even when it fades...is still good.

This last time, he darkened my hair on top and around my face because I have blue eyes and the contrast between the two..works. Then, he puts reddish, blonde, thin streaks in the back and bottom sides. He cuts it so that it's layered on top to about my temples and then the rest is left long and razor cut a bit.

I have a high school reunion coming up next month and it's a 3 day event. One night, I'll do my hair how this stylist cuts it and let it be natural.

The second night is a formal dinner/dance, so I was thinking about putting it up some how. I have a long neck and it looks good to put my hair up with tendrils (?) hanging down, giving it a wispy look. The 3rd day is a family picnic, so I may just wear one of my favorite hats.

I am edgy, am a talent scout for major labels in the rock genre and I wear alot of emo kind of clothes....the ripped shirts, holes in the jeans, chains on my pants and the wrist bands.

In keeping with that...does anybody know of a good way to put up my hair for the formal, but yet still stay in the rocker style that I am? (without putting any more color in it)

Any good links to websites or pictures, I would SOO appreciate.

My hair length is beyond my collar bone and middle of back.

Thank you


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 27, 2008)

Here are a few ideas:









I say keep your own color, of course!




I like the idea of a slightly messy, loose updo. I think it makes it look less contrived.





Whatever you decide, good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## katana (May 28, 2008)

When I think of Rocker Chick style with a classy twist (It is a reunion after all) Gwen Stefani definetely comes to mind. She has a few Edgy Updo's that I think may work.

Here's a few pics, sorry about the sizes but I know you can do a google search and find plenty more. Good Luck!

http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0...AAAAAGPnPA.jpg

http://www.hair-style-inc.com/hair-s...om_updos_5.jpg

http://www.focusonstyle.com/images/DVF_0911.gif

http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...h_7ac1947c.jpg

http://www.hairfinder.com/celebrityh...en-stefani.jpg

http://www.models-port.com/images/sf...n-Stefani_.jpg


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 28, 2008)

i looked at your profile,

if that is you in the picture than i think you should do a roll on each side of your head and than leave the rest of your hair down and your bangs down. kina a rock-a-billy style


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 28, 2008)

Oh...I just love posting questions on here cuz you ladies always come up with the greatest stuff!! Thank you!

Yeah, I like the "quiff" kind of...although I wear bangs, but I can always do something with them. Not as big as Amy Winehouse's (what does she put in there to get it to stand up so high?



, but something like that and then messy, edgy..and elegant.





Yeah, this is me with the shag cut and dark hair






You can't see it all, but it's kind of like Joan Jett's back in the day. My hair is long, and has blonde stripes in the back.


----------



## KatJ (May 28, 2008)

If you're going for something you're going to do yourself, I think a loose, messy ponytail would be great.


----------

